# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Ερωτηση για παραδεισια

## Panos_sk_

Καλημερα! Κάνει να μένουν στο ίδιο κλουβί σπουργίτια ιαβας και ζεμπρακια?  Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## Soulaki

Εχω την εντυπωση πως οχι.
Καθε ειδος πρεπει να ειναι χωριστα, και λογω διαφορετικων διατροφικων συνηθειων.....κατσε να δουμε τι θα  πουν και οι κατοχοι, ζεμπρακίων.... :wink:

----------


## Panos_sk_

> Εχω την εντυπωση πως οχι.
> Καθε ειδος πρεπει να ειναι χωριστα, και λογω διαφορετικων διατροφικων συνηθειων.....κατσε να δουμε τι θα  πουν και οι κατοχοι, ζεμπρακίων....


  .....και σπουργιτιων ιαβας......

----------


## Soulaki

Αυτα παλι πρωτη φορα τα ακουω.....συστησε τα μας καποια στγμη, στην καταλληλη ενοτητα.

----------


## jk21

*Java Sparrow ή Πιγκουινάκια (Lonchura oryzivora/Padda oryzivora)*


> *Διατροφή*





> *
> Η τροφή του αποτελείται από (άσπρο) κεχρί, πάνικο, millet, κανναβούρι, βρώμη και το άγριο αναποφλοίωτο ρύζι. Το μίγμα για παπαγαλάκια έχει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος αυτού αλλά μπορείτε να προσθέσετε το ρύζι οι ίδιοι. Μπορείτε να προσθέσετε επίσης το κόκκινο και κίτρινο κεχρί στο μίγμα αλλά θεωρώ ότι τα Javas δεν αρέσκονται σ’ αυτούς τους μικρότερους σπόρους. Για να βοηθήσουμε τα πουλιά μας ραντίζουμε το μίγμα σπόρων με λινέλαιο ή σησαμέλαιο, το οποίο βοηθά στην αποτροπή της σύνθεσης αυγών από έντομα και παρέχει και βιταμίνες. Το σουπιοκόκκαλο Cuttlebone και η άμμος από κοχύλια στρειδιών πρέπει να βρίσκονται πάντα στην διάθεση τους. Παρέχουμε επίσης συμπληρώματα διατροφής κατά τη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής και της πτερόρροιας. Το μαρούλι, το σπανάκι, τα μπιζέλια, τα πράσινα φασόλια, το καλαμπόκι, η αυγοτροφή, ο μουλιασμένος σπόρος, οι κορυφές μπρόκολου και οι κορυφές καρότων μπορούν επίσης να προσφερθούν σε κανονική βάση. Να είστε βέβαιοι ότι έχετε πλύνει όλα τα λαχανικά καλά πριν δοθούν στα πουλιά για κατανάλωση.
> 
> Περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείτε να αναζητήσετε στο άρθρο:Διατροφικές ανάγκες των παραδείσιων πτηνών.
> Συνταγές για σπιτικές, χειροποίητες αυγοτροφές: Αυγοτροφή για παραδείσια, Αυγοτροφή για GouldianκαιΑυγοτροφή για όλα τα πουλιά μας.
> 
> 
> Διαμονή
> Είναι φιλειρηνικά πουλιά και συμβιώνουν ήσυχα με άλλα είδη ή σε σμήνη του ίδιου γένους σε μεγάλες κλούβες. Τους αρέσει βέβαια να ζευγαρώνουν όταν μια ομάδα εκτρέφεται σε μεγάλη κλούβα αλλά παρόλα αυτά ένα κυρίαρχο ζευγάρι θα αναπαραχθεί κανονικά. Το ζευγάρι παραμένει για όλη την διάρκεια της ζωής του μαζί. Χαρακτηριστικό είναι πως το ένα περιποιείται το άλλο, ενώ θα δείτε το ζευγάρι να γίνεται επιθετικό μόνο όταν διεκδικεί μια φωλιά. Παρόμοια συμπεριφορά με τις κινήσεις που κάνει ένα πουλί μπροστά στον καθρέπτη: τιτιβίζει για να διώξει τους παρείσακτους.
> ...






και ο σχετικος πινακας συμβατοτητας συνυπαρξης 


*Πίνακας συμβατότητας/επιθετικότητας παραδείσιων*

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα Παναγιώτη! Σε πολύ μεγάλους χώρους, flight cages κλπ. έχω δει συμβίωση των δύο ειδών. Οι διατροφικές ανάγκες είναι σχετικά παρόμοιες, τα javas χρειάζονται λίγο μεγαλύτερους σπόρους σε μέγεθος αλλά σίγουρα τρώνε και την τροφή των ζέμπρα. Δεν ξέρω όμως το χώρο που θέλεις εσύ να τα έχεις, αν είναι σε ένα απλό κλουβί δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα δουλέψει καθώς τα ζεμπράκια είναι αρκετά κτητικά πουλάκια με έντονο χαρακτήρα. Μπορεί τα javas να είναι μια χαρά χωρίς πρόβλημα και τα ζεμπράκια να κάνουν ιστορίες.

----------

